# ICD 10 Dysplastic nevus



## Blakebryan1

When I look up Dysplastic Nevus in the index of the code book, it refers me to the Neoplasm table for the skin, benign lesion column (D23.xx codes). However, in the D23 code section of the book, the notes say that this code excludes melanocytic nevi are all dysplastic nevi the same as melanocytic nevi? Should I be using the D48.5 , or whether I?m supposed to use appropriate melanocytic nevus code from the D22 code set, or the ?benign lesion? from the D23 code set?


----------



## haylex8

*ICD20 Dysplastic Nevi*

Blakebryan1,

I would use D48.5 for the dx of dysplastic nevi.  Also, if the patient also has a hx of dysplastic nevi, don't forget to include Z86.03 (Personal hx of neoplasm of uncertain behavior).

I hope that helps.


----------

